# How do you give the ultimate attention to your cat?



## Marisa Vrijdag (Mar 17, 2017)

Hey everyone,

*I am looking for a picture of your cat if you give him/her the ultimate attention*! I also would like a short description with the picture.

I own two cats myself (mother Myra and son Mick) and they both enjoy different kinds of attention. For example, Myra lies in her cat bed and likes it when I stroke her. Sometimes, if she has a lot of energy left, she likes to fetch a ball I throw.
Mick likes to lie on my lap and puts his claw in my hands.














Now I am curious how you give the ultimate attention to your cat and how they enjoy it!


----------



## Twinklepaws (Apr 16, 2017)

What lovely kitties you have Marisa! :Cat My Luna also loves napping in her radiator bed and loves snuggling up on my chest and puts her head under my chin purring away, Leo can be a bit grumpy (he's an old man so we let him off) but he loves tickles under his chin! 

I must ask where you got your radiator bed from? We have a cream one in our bedroom but would love a grey one to match the living room, i was thinking of making a cover myself 

(Luna's feeling sorry for herself at the moment as she's just been spayed, hence the half bald leg and patch, she keeps looking at me as if to say 'mummy what have you done to my lovely fur' poor baby!)


----------



## SimplyRosy (May 28, 2017)

Ethel loves a good head rub and gets into a bissful state








Lumos just likes being on me in someway.








Ethel also likes a good tummy stroke but only when she presents it for scratching which she sometimes does in interesting ways


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2017)

That's simple, you let your little angel share the duvet every night


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Jasper, every time I enter a room he's in, flips on to his side for some love. It's my favourite thing he does, ever! Here's my little guy waiting for some tickles!


----------

